# Έχουν νησιά οι Αζέροι;



## Earion (Sep 1, 2011)

Μια επίκαιρη ερώτηση του sarant σε επισκέπτη μας τις προάλλες (άνθρωπο που ζει τις αθηναϊκές εφημερίδες από μέσα) έβγαλε ένα «δημοσιογραφικό λαβράκι»: την ομολογία ότι στις εφημερίδες εκλείπουν πια οι διορθωτές και ότι ο όποιος γλωσσικός έλεγχος γίνεται γίνεται με τη βοήθεια του διορθωτή του λογισμικού. 
οι διορθωτές στην «Κ» έχουν μειωθεί δραστικά και θα σας έλεγα με λύπη μου ότι λόγω φόρτου δουλειάς συχνά αναθέτουν τη δουλειά τους στις μηχανικές διορθώσεις του word. Στις δε περισσότερες εφημερίδες το επάγγελμα του διορθωτή έχει οριστικώς εκλείψει, τουλάχιστον όπως το θυμόμαστε όσοι προλάβαμε την εποχή προ της φωτοσύνθεσης που κατήργησε και το τελευταίο κοίταγμα των γραπτών μας από τους λινοτύπες.(Zoulas)​
Έτσι εξηγούνται διάφορα εντελώς παλαβά μαργαριτάρια --που τα τσιμπάει κάθε τόσο και παρουσιάζει στο ιστολόγιό του ο Σαραντάκος--, μαργαριτάρια όμως μόνο νοηματικά, όχι γραμματικά, που γι’ αυτό και μόνο το λόγο ξεφεύγουν τον έλεγχο.

Προς επίρρωση των λεγομένων, σας παρουσιάζω ένα ωραίο γλίστρημα που έγινε στην κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή από τον υπεύθυνο για τη σύνταξη της λεζάντας της παρακάτω φωτογραφίας:








Χιώτης, Μπιθικώτσης και Θεοδωράκης είναι απολύτως αδύνατο να ασχολήθηκαν ποτέ με τους Αζέρους! Κάποιο τυπογραφικό λαθάκι θα έγινε, και ο αυτόματος ορθογράφος αποφάσισε να δράσει με δική του πρωτοβουλία… 
Αλλά κι εκείνος ο έρμος ο τιτλογράφος δεν είχε ακούσει ποτέ στη ζωή του για τη «Νήσο των Αζορών»;


----------



## sarant (Sep 1, 2011)

Ωραίο, αλλά δεδομένου ότι ο Μποστ έγραφε σουρεαλιστικά, τίποτε δεν αποκλείεται.

Επειδή όμως μπορεί η νομανσλανδιανή ΓΥΣ να ζητήσει ντοκουμέντα, είναι από την Κ αυτής της Κυριακής; Η ημερομηνία 30.1.2011 τι είναι;


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2011)

Είναι της Κυριακής 30 Ιανουαρίου 2011, πρώτη σελίδα της ενότητας Τέχνες και Γράμματα.


----------



## sarant (Sep 1, 2011)

Μερσί. Πάντως υπάρχει και ένα άλλο ενδεχόμενο: το word κοκκινίζει το "των Αζορών" και θέλει "των Αζόρων". Οπότε ίσως αυτή να ήταν η αρχή του λάθους.


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2011)

[nagging mode] (αριστερά χειρ εις την μέσην, δεξιός πους προτεταμένος και νευρικώς το έδαφος τύπτων, δείκτης δεξιάς επιτιμητικώς σειόμενος): Τσ, τσ, τσ, κανείς το κομμάτι; Δε σας προλαβαίνω όλους πια! Αλλά δε φταίει κανείς άλλος, μόνο εγώ που άνοιξα τέτοια φάμπρικα με σας τους αχαΐρευτους, που όλα απ' τους άλλους τα περιμένετε! Έπρεπε ν' ακούσω τη μάνα μου, που μου 'λεγε συχνά πυκνά η καημένη, "Παιδί μου, το νου σου να μη σε πιάσουνε κορόιδο οι 'πιτήδειοι. Είσαι μικρός και άμαθος, δεν τα ξέρεις ακόμα καλά της ζωής τα γράμματα κι έχει ακαμάτηδες πολλούς που θέλουνε να σ' εκμεταλλευτούνε!" 
Ε ρε, και να 'μουνα από μια μεριά να βλέπω τι θα κάνετε άμα πάψω κι εγώ να φροντίζω τη μουσική υπόκρουση. Στη μούγκα θα τη βγάζετε, μούτοι θα γίνετε! Ορίστε μας! [/nagging mode] :twit:

Η Νήσος των Αζορών - Γρηγόρης Μπιθικώτσης






Για άλλα του Μποστ, από τους Mode Plagal, εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 1, 2011)

:devil:

Πάντως, νησιά έχουν οι Αζέροι:

List of islands of Azerbaijan


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2011)

Και για να μη μείνει αναπάντητο το ερώτημα του τίτλου: Ναι.
List of islands of Azerbaijan


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2011)

Πριν από λίγο έγραψα σ' έναν φίλο το σαχλό:

— Τσιμπούσι πάλι, nickel;
— Τσιμπούσι, τσιμπούσι, και δε μ' αφήνουν να τα φάω όλα μόνος μου...


----------



## Earion (Feb 17, 2013)

*Κι αν δεν έχουν, φτιάχνουν!*

*Αζερμπαϊτζάν: Οραματίζεται νησιωτική πολιτεία στην Κασπία*

*Θέλουν να γίνουν το νέο Ντουμπάι*

.....

Αν εξαιρέσει κανείς την εξαιρετική πιανίστα και συνθέτρια της τζαζ Αζίζα Μουσταφά Ζαντέχ, μεγάλα έργα που αφορούν τις τέχνες, τα γράμματα, αλλά και τη δημοκρατία και την ελευθερία δεν έχει να επιδείξει ακόμη το Αζερμπαϊτζάν. Ωστόσο, ως πετρελαιοπαραγωγός χώρα έχει τη δυνατότητα χρηματοδοτήσει μεγάλα έργα που αφορούν τις κατασκευές. Και επειδή η συνταγή είναι δοκιμασμένη (έστω και με αμφίβολα αποτελέσματα) στο Ντουμπάι, δεν χρειαζόταν να ψάξει αλλού.

Η κατασκευαστική ιδέα ανήκει στον Ιμπραΐμ Ιμπραΐμοφ. Ο ηλικίας 54 ετών επιχειρηματίας είναι ένας από τους πλουσιότερους ανθρώπους στο Αζερμπαϊτζάν. Το σχέδιό του είναι αναλόγως φιλόδοξο με το Παλμ Αϊλαντ του Ντουμπάι: προβλέπει την κατασκευή 55 τεχνητών νησιών στο αρχιπέλαγος της Κασπίας, με χιλιάδες διαμερίσματα, τουλάχιστον οκτώ ξενοδοχεία, μια πίστα της Φόρμουλα 1, ένα κλαμπ για κατόχους θαλαμηγών, ένα αεροδρόμιο και το υψηλότερο κτίριο στον πλανήτη, τον Αζερμπαϊτζάν Τάουερ, που θα έχει ύψος 113 μέτρα - μόνο το κόστος του πύργου υπολογίζεται στα 3 δισ. δολάρια! Τα νησιά ονομάζονται Χαζάρ και σε αυτά θα διαμένουν μονίμως 800.000 άνθρωποι. Αλλοι 200.000 επισκέπτες θα μπορούν να φιλοξενηθούν στα ξενοδοχεία του νησιωτικού συμπλέγματος. 

.....

ΤΑ ΝΕΑ 15.02.2013


----------



## Zazula (Feb 17, 2013)

Earion said:


> *...*και το υψηλότερο κτίριο στον πλανήτη, τον Αζερμπαϊτζάν Τάουερ, που θα έχει ύψος 113 μέτρα


Μόλις 113 μέτρα το ψηλότερο κτίριο στον πλανήτη; Μπα, 1050 μέτρα γράψε (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azerbaijan_Tower), αλλ' αναρωτιέμαι πώς τους βγήκε τόσο τσουρούτικο το νούμερο στην εφημερίδα...


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Μόλις 113 μέτρα το ψηλότερο κτίριο στον πλανήτη; Μπα, 1050 μέτρα γράψε (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azerbaijan_Tower), αλλ' αναρωτιέμαι πώς τους βγήκε τόσο τσουρούτικο το νούμερο στην εφημερίδα...



Υποψιάζομαι μετάφραση από αγγλικό (3,445 ft) και λάθος πράξη στη μετατροπή: 3.445 πόδια / 30,48 = 113,0249343832021 μέτρα

ενώ το σωστό, ως γνωστόν, θα ήταν: 3.445 πόδια χ 0,3048 μέτρα ανά πόδι = 1050,036 μέτρα.
Παρέμπ, σε τέτοιες μετατροπές οι μονάδες βοηθάνε για επαλήθευση: πόδια χ μέτρα / πόδι = μέτρα.

Πάντως, το ευκολότερο θα ήταν να γράψει στο γκουγκλ: 3445 ft into m, για να του βγάλει αμέσως το 1050,036 meters.
Και λίγη προσοχή σ' αυτά που γράφουμε μαζί με λίγο κοινό νου δεν θα έβλαφταν: με 3 μέτρα περίπου ανά όροφο, τα 113 μέτρα χωράνε μόνο 38 ορόφους (μαζί με το ισόγειο). Τσουρούτικος πράγματι τούτος ο Αζερόπυργος, μιζερόπυργος (σημ. 2).


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2013)

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τα μέτρα ή τα εκατοστά αλλά το ότι διαιρει αντί να πολλαπλασιάσει, μηδέν στη μέθοδο των τριών.


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2013)

Και σε απλούστερα αγγλικά:
how many metres are 3,445 ft

Ακόμα απλούστερα, με ένα κουμπί, και μια ματιά στο πινακάκι:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azerbaijan_Tower


----------

